# SC18 help



## quel (Mar 18, 2009)

First let me thank you in advance for any help you may provide with my little problem. 

I just bought a sc18v2m and completed it with a tekin mini rage 6.9kv, a stock 45 tooth with a 10 tooth pinion, a S9060 Futaba servo, 4x 2/3A cells 1500mah, and a futaba R603FF. 

After taming the motor (somewhat, need to get a 52t spur from Bud) with a exponential (not inversely exponential) throttle on the tranceiver and esc. I am noticing that the steering seems a little sloppy and causes a tug to the right when I give it a little too much voltage; within the first 50% of the throttle even. I have followed a majority of Tang's tips (awesome work btw) but I still cannot seem to rid the car of this slopiness in the steering. Are there any recommended tricks to stop this? It is really hard for me to center the steering. Maybe I should use the upper middle hole on the servo saver instead of the lower middle one. Any suggestions?

Thanks again and thanks to Bud for making such a nice car!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Make sure the diff rings are glued to the hubs You may have one slipping. If that is OK make sure the diff slips slightly when You get on the throtle. You may be spinning the rear tires. Make sure the tweek is neutral. There should not be that much slop in the front end check to see that the servo saver is not rubbing the front plate.
Hope this helps !!


----------



## quel (Mar 18, 2009)

You were right, the super glue was scant when i first did the diff on the wheel side and it broke free. Now i used some locktite super glue and it made a much better seal and is running very straight. It does seem to slip a little if i give it too much voltage, but that's because my ratio is too low, i'll call you today bud to order some new parts =)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thats good to hear.


----------

